# Pen clips anyone?



## Bryguy (May 13, 2016)

I am hoping this is the right place to post this. I am desperately seeking a US source for pen clips of different kinds, in small quantities and at a reasonable price. William Wood-Rite in Canada has some, but they don't ship to the US. I'm not ready to get into precious metals, chrome would do me fine. Any ideas for sources?


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2016)

Have you looked at any of the following?

Exituc blanks,
Exotic Blanks :: Nibs, Bushings, Bits, Tubes & Parts :: Specialty Clips & Bands
WoodnWhimmsies.com
Richardgreenwald.com
Clips, Bands & Rings : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs


----------



## stuckinohio (May 13, 2016)

I suppose you have already checked here, but PSI has lots,
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/replacement-bands-clips.html


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 13, 2016)

Pen clips are something you can never have enough.  I get mine from the sources mentioned above, but PSI operates a little different, You need to tell them what pen you want and they will send it to you.  I use the Majestic Clip on some projects and have to call in and order, they charge about $12 for this clip.  Also it ships from a different warehouse so they charge extra shipping.

Joey


----------



## Curly (May 13, 2016)

See if Elliot Landes still has some to sell.


----------



## Bryguy (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I was looking for clips with a larger diameter than the slimline clips which many vendors carry. Some of the suggestions here have lead me to exactly what I've been looking for. Love this helpful community!


----------

